# Huge sale at Home Depot today and tomorrow



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Title says it all, Theres an absolutely huge tool sale at Home Depot starting thurs in all the U.S.A. but some stores have already started, Hence I have a new Ridgig R4511 graite top tablesaw for $288 out the door.


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

guess that would explain this
Ridgid 10 in. Granite Top Table Saw R4511
Milwaukee 12" Sliding Coumpound Miter Saw

i though maybe some one ripped off a home depot


----------



## Larry S (Jan 8, 2010)

Tommy did you get a chance to assemble your new saw yet? If not did you have the opportunity to see one set up? I have the chance to get the same saw for $299 but no one has a demo set up. I hate to get this home and put it together only to find out it's no better then the 26 year old craftsman I'm ready to retire. I am just curious to know if it's capable of doing cabinet work (on a lite scale, just making my own).
Let me know yur thoughts.
Thanks


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Absolutely, This saw has cabinet mounted trunnions, while its not a true cabinet saw in the sense that it only has a 1 1/2 h.p. motor it is highrly regarded as a top tablesaw by many. It is heavy though, 450 lbs + so if you have to put it in a basement or move it somewhere that requires a lot of stairs you might want to reconsider. However its a helluva saw for $299, actually I paid $288 with a coupon from Lowes I got at the post office for 10% off, made this deal even sweeter.


----------



## Paul Ebert (Jan 12, 2010)

That's a fantastic deal. Very, very tempting.


----------



## Larry S (Jan 8, 2010)

Well I purchased one this morning from the local HD for $299 (they would not accept my 20% off coupon from HF, they said the coupon would have to be for that exact table saw). Oh well figured for $299 it was still a heck of a deal. If it doesn't live up to my standards I think I can still sell it for more then I paid for it. My only concern is why they are discontinueing this supposedly great saw???


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

This sounds like a very good deal indeed. Is it adequate for dadoes and other heavy cuts? The word "portable" in the name is making me hesitate. I've seen other "portable" saws that I wouldn't give $0.50 for. The miter slot was so sloppy you couldn't make a straight cut if your life depended on it.

Found a couple not too far from me... very tempting.

How big is the box? Will it fit in the back of a mini van with the seats out, or do I need to steal my buddies pickup?


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I,d get a truck, this things heavy and you will need help to unload it. Portable in the sense that it has a Herculift that comes with it. Without that I don,t think your going to be moving it anywhere.


----------



## Paul Ebert (Jan 12, 2010)

Larry S said:


> Well I purchased one this morning from the local HD for $299 (they would not accept my 20% off coupon from HF, they said the coupon would have to be for that exact table saw). Oh well figured for $299 it was still a heck of a deal. If it doesn't live up to my standards I think I can still sell it for more then I paid for it. My only concern is why they are discontinueing this supposedly great saw???


I wonder if the granite top just didn't catch on. Or, maybe they are replacing it with a version that has a riving knife. Isn't there some regulation that says they must start using riving knives? Seems like I read that in Fine Woodworking recently.

Man, I wish I could pick one of these up (though, they are now closed for the day - tell me the sale was only today), but with the tuition bills I've got this month (two kids and wife in college) it just *can't* happen.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Comes with a riving knife already as well as a mobile base and a 4 inch dust collection port, Its really a helluva a saw for $300. They won,t last long as a lot of woodworkers have already snatched them up.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I managed to get the last one at the Allen Park,MI store. I called this morning, they had 3. Called this afternoon before I went, they had 2, 1 demo and 1 new in box. An hour later they had 1.. Cut that one CLOSE!! I called the local store here, they are not being clearanced out in Canada. That saw is $799Cdn!! I figure with currency exchange, bridge tolls, and taxes to import it into Canada, I still got it for less then half price if I had bought it here. SWEET!!

And, it fits in the mini-van with room to spare.


----------



## Larry S (Jan 8, 2010)

I picked mine up this morning. Wow is this thing heavy! Had to take everything apart in the back of the truck to get it off and in the garage. Got it all together and had to take it apart since I missed putting the studs in the extensions. Boy that put a damper on the rest of the day. I even had the table squared to the blade at this point. Sucked.
Okay I do have a problem with the wheels, I can not get them to work properly. I can get 3 to rest on the floor but that's it. I even took the lock nuts off he legs so I could get the wheels closer to the floor.
Did anyone get anything for warranty registration? There was nothing that came with mine. I just want to make sure that it gets registered so there will be no issues. (hope they do house calls cause I'll never carry it to a repair shop).


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Larry, how did you find the instructions? I'm thinking they left a bit to be desired, but that's just me. After misassembling the mobile base, and having to take the base apart to install the dust collector, I'm finally ready to put the saw on the stand. Heading out to do that in about 5 min. Not sure how far I'll get tonite but should get the wings on. 

I do agree about the heavy. My son, a friend of mine, and myself were going to try and lift it out of the mini-van. We soon gave up on that idea.  Ended up placing 3 2x4's on the back of the van and sliding it down them into the garage. Everything is in the garage, but I think the warranty info was in the pouch with the manual.


----------



## Larry S (Jan 8, 2010)

I pretty much went by the pictures. I had read so much about how poor the instructions were I just winged it. I did not see any warranty info with the manual but still have all the trash so I'll take another look before contacting Rigid.
Good luck on your completion.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Well I thought I had me a small tool gloat, but it turned into a tool bummer. I went in Thursday looking for something, and they had a Ryobi 12 volt lithium drill/driver open box item for $49. I have a Dewalt 18 volt XRP hammerdrill/driver but that is overkill for smaller tasks so I said why not. 

The Ryobi is a tiny thing and super-lightweight and well balanced, but it didn't charge. I was thinking since it was an demo/open item it was faulty so I took it back yesterday and they had the Milwaukee 12 volt lithium drill/drive new in box for $79. 

I was extremely happy untill I took it home and it didn't charge. I thought the odds were too great that I would get 2 defective items in a row, so I thought it might be that I was connecting it to a GFCI (ground fault circuit interrupter) outlet so I then took it to a different outlet and it still wouldn't charge. The red and green lights flash on the charger and I guess I'll just get a refund and give up on lithiums for now.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey Paulo, Take the battery back and exchange it for a replacement..if it doesnt charge take the whole set up back and ask them to check it out..It worked for me.
George Cole


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks George, but I took it back and got a refund, but I'm not empty handed. I have a small tool gloat, but not from Home Depot. I was looking on Craigslist to see what they had as far as tools go and I picked up a Freud FT1702 combo kit brand new in box for $100. 

I plugged it up to try it out and at first I thought it was defective because it was much quieter than my lower horse power PC 690 but that's just how it sounds.

Woot!


----------

